# The Ragtag Elite



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

EDIT: Painted so far army shot









The general premise:

A human, elite infantry force, with a relatively low model count and not taking up too much room! Probably wont be very competitive.

I plan on using bits from multiple different manufacturers so each model is fairly unique, and I'm trying to keep the costs somewhat reasonable.

The list will use astra militarum, assassins, and inquisition together as a bound force if I've read the rules properly! It represents either a mercenary force, or a bit of a rogue inquisition force, not too fussed. They're elite and a bit ragtag.

Anyway, pics before I go much further...

The first one! The core of the Astra militarum is 2 vet squads with carapace armour, camo(scatterfield type back pack), shotguns, and possibly demo charges if I need the extra points. I need to finish off the bases. I might change the backpack ariels slightly if they're screaming skitarri a bit too much?









And a few more, along with demo charge briefcase. The pockets have been filed down and are meant to look like armour plates along with the shin pads.









Now for the general, loose list.

Astra
Hq squad, carapace, master of ordnance
Hq squad, camo, master of fleet, master of ordnance.
Primaris psyker, commisar
Cara vet squad
Cara vet squad
Shocktoopers hq
shocktrooper sq

Assassins
execution force ie 1 vindicare, 1 culexus, 1 eversor, 1 callidus

Inquisition
Terminator inq with psycannon (ie a battlesuit) OR a coteaz count as
Terminator inq with psycannon (ie another battlesuit) OR and inquisitor with all the fancy grenades (rad,brain etc)
10 acolytes, power armour, storm bolters, x1 jokero
10 acolytles, storm bolters, x2 jokero
mishmash acolyte squad ...ie a penal squad with a few surprises

which is around 1800-2000 points depending. Possibly some rough riders/a sentinel in the far, far future.

more to follow soon-ish


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Faces, and females!

Here are (almost) the last few other minis I painted up a when I first started this force. (Did I mention I half started this a few months ago, then real life got in the way, and this is a re-start, no? Now you know. Also I havn't touched the hobby since 5th edition.)









I'm actually really pleased with the faces, I used to avoid them as much as possible in the past.

And a preview of a scion, and a culexus assassin:


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

WIP callidus assassin. Trying to make the armour look stealthy, and again need to sort the base.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice conversions. The assassin looks great.


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Cheers khorne, I plan on converting all the assassins. Eversor up next.

Also......a pic of a few goodies that turned up today, and my currently titchy workspace.


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Basing complete...I have entirely completed squad. tbh I wasnt 100% on the colour scheme until now, I guess a rug really does tie the room togther.










Plus a a more actiony "dynamic" shot


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

I also based the culliduss, need to finish her gun though










And she bumps into my take on an eversoreversor!

I went for a white colour scheme to make the blood splatter stand out. Need to clean up his chem pack and gun.


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Scions and hq squad wip...as you can tell I changed my mind on some of them 










And a random collection of other wips










As always comment, criticism, random passing noises, all welcome. Ha.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking great! Really impressed with the conversions –where did you get the female heads?


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

JAMOB said:


> Looking great! Really impressed with the conversions –where did you get the female heads?


Cheers! Statuesque miniatures- make sure you specify the heroic scale heads if you get some.


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

some more wips


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Culexus assassin - counts as, painting in progress. Sorry for poor pics!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Super interesting looking conversion! I'm definitely excited to see clearer pictures


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I really dig this! The scion helmets on regular Guardsmen look awesome!


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

A bit more paint and slightly better pics


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice! And very creepy :good:


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Knocked out some cheap and cheerful teerain today


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

A couple of acolytes with storm bolters, and a vindicare assassin wips 

The acolytes are meant to look a bit techy, they'll be in a squad with jokeoro, hence updgraded.


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

WIP scions,

potato pic.

I'm debating whether to add a dash of orange somewhere on them to help tie them in with the rest of the force...not sure.


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Cant handle how potato=y that pic is...here's a better one.










I need to do the skin and finish off most things. Thinking I might make the under-shoulder armour orange..or just leave black as is...

On the one hand orange could help them tie in and add a bit of pop.
On the other it may be gilding the lily...too many colours plus I quite like having a break from all the orange !


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Completed scion command squad:


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Completed scion melta squad:









I decided against adding orange for now, can always do it later!


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Waiting for boxes, so I was messing around with bits and this lil guy appeared. Maybe I'll add a squad of ratlings afterall.


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

The long awaited acolytes!

First up, power armoured with storm bolters. The drone counts as a jokeoro

as for colour scheme, I'm torn between either having them white/bone, or black....hmmm










Next, the lesser armoured acolytes, with storm bolters and x2 jokeoro:










And finally... couldn't resist making up 2 more ratlings










Needless to say...I love how versatile the skitarri boxes are! Might give them scopes If I can find any.


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Messing round with more bits..and now I have another alternate vindicare...

The one on the left is obviously painting wip, and probably looks like more of the assassin. The bionic cowboy is plucking at my heartstring though. Yes the gun is a tad ridiculous, funnily enough he could balance even without the base though.


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

I....I have a soft spot for kroot


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Welp, looks like the imperial agents codex kind of screwed up my list.
essentially I would be taking...6or7 detachments and formations to achieve the same list, which would be techinically bound but is a bit of a hurdle if I do eventually want to join a casual tourny.

so thats the bad news,

good news is i'll probably be getting a few different units to make up a possible tourny list.


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

What, some progress?

So much for being all infantry, a vendetta and tauroxes incoming.

First x2 taurox primes with missile launchers and twin linked acs.











Also veteran suads will now have autocannons, but since i dont really like heavy weapon teams breaking up the squad, and I want some kind of large suits, im using these guys:


----------

